# Lots of pics of Cuddles



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lots of gorgeous pictures there :001_wub::yesnod:


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Cuddles is great :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Fantastic pics xXx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow i think cuddles is very very loved .Beautiful pictures thank you for sharing.xxxx_


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

She is very gorgeous looks like a little princess, love the ones of her laying on her back they are so cute.
Nemo lays like that sometimes and I always kiss his tummy


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

I do like the one of her in the cupboard - lovely kitty


----------

